# videos that can't be read in Lightroom



## Stephanie Booth (Sep 29, 2018)

Me again -- this adventure moving back to Lightroom has turned into a maze of rabbit holes.

A large number of my videos are now unreadable in LR:






There is no thumbnail, and I can't open them. If I go to the file in Finder, I can read them with Quicktime.

Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## raucous (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm having the same problem with Lightroom being unable to read videos. I've got the same software configuration. I've just recently started transitioning to Lr but am reluctant to continue because it won't recognize or import any of my videos ("There is a problem with the video file") - either from my cameras or off of disk. This has been a problem for the 4 months that I've been using Lr. The videos themselves seem to be fine. They're recognized and played with no problems using Quicktime, Photos, and even software as old and creaky as Aperture.

I've seen recommendations elsewhere that range from removing preference files or selected libraries to a complete uninstall/reinstall of Creative Cloud. I've been reluctant to muck around with this myself since I'm so new to the platform. Maybe it's time since I have relatively little invested so far. I'd sure love to hear of an easier alternative though.


----------



## Stephanie Booth (Sep 30, 2018)

So for me, some of the videos seem fine, but others not. I'll dig in to see if I can try and figure out which ones work and don't work a bit later (troubleshooting too much stuff at a time right now)


----------



## five.photos (Oct 1, 2018)

Ugh... Lightroom and video. I tried to make it work for myself but ran into the same problems as you (and more). Eventually, I gave up – which is a shame because it'd be great to have LR as my sole DAM for both, photos and videos.

Currently, I manage all my photos in LR and all my videos in Apple's iMovie, but I'm not happy with that software either. 

Adobe is beta-testing a new video app called "Project Rush" right now. Unfortunately, it seems to be more of a new approach to video editing and doesn't solve the management problem (I have yet to test it in-depth, though).


----------



## raucous (Oct 15, 2018)

After I upgraded Lightroom Classic to version 8.0 it started recognizing, importing, and then playing video both from disk and from my camera. It also kind of recognizes slow motion video shot on my iPhone X (it will import it) but there are hiccups when I try to play it. I've seen some lag when switching from loupe to grid view if there are videos in the folder but this doesn't seem to be consistent.

At any rate they've made improvements. I hope that they help in your case too.


----------

